# Overheating on the ASUS ROG Zephyrus G15 GA503QS_GA503QS



## Noahh (Jun 25, 2021)

Hi,

I recently purchased the *ASUS ROG Zephyrus G15 GA503QS_GA503QS. *Its quite the beefy laptop with some incredible specs.

Screen: 15.6" - 39,62cm, WQHD 2560X1440 16:9 300nits 
Antireflejos DCI-P3:100% Wide View - 165Hz 
Procesador: AMD Ryzen™ 9 5900HS 3.1 GHz (16M Caché, hasta 4.5 GHz) 
Memoria: DDR4 32GB (16GB DDR4 en placa + Módulo DRAM (DDR4)/3200/16G) 
Almacenamiento: 1TB PCIE G3 SSD 
Gráfica: NVIDIA® GeForce RTX™ 3080 con diseño Max-Q (8GB) 
Sistema Operativo: Windows 10 Home Color: Blanco

its in Spanish but it should be pretty straight forward!

However, ever since I got it, it performs terrible. I get very poor fps in games and have to run them on the lowest settings. In addition, it will overheat up to 93 degrees within 7-10 minutes and then lock itself. This is very frustrating as I spent quite a lot of money on it.

I have re-installed all drivers and tried using an external fan blowing on the laptop. Nothing seems to work and the beast just dies on me constantly. And no, its definitely not dust.

What else can I do? Might it be a defect product from the manufacturer?

Any help is appreciated.

Noah


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi I would be contacting asus about your issue see what they will do for you.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Before sending the unit to Asus Service (obviously getting permission to do so) in Barcelona or Seville, be sure to back up your info.


----------

